
Tesla Model S Plaid can achieve 7:20 at the Nürburgring - tosh
https://twitter.com/Tesla/status/1174740201421377537
======
kenhwang
That's an interesting way of spinning that they couldn't actually achieve a
record breaking run. There was a record setting window open for automakers to
attempt last night, and given the non-announcement, I'm betting they didn't do
better than Porsche.

Many automakers sum of the fastest time through each section from different
attempts to calculate the fastest potential time the car can do, but that
number is usually very different than what's possible in reality given the
human and environmental factors involved in getting a good Ring time, the
performance degradation in the tires, brakes, and in this case, the batteries
and motors, and just the fact that a good time in one section might be at the
cost of a worse time in the preceding or following section for a net negative
so the sum of sections time can be flawed.

When the Corvette was attempting a Ring time, it's best sum of segments time
was 6:57, but it could only manage 7:04 in real attempts.

~~~
clouddrover
> _I 'm betting they didn't do better than Porsche_

One of the Teslas broke down on track so that could be part of the problem:

[https://insideevs.com/news/371885/video-broke-down-tesla-
mod...](https://insideevs.com/news/371885/video-broke-down-tesla-models-
nurbrugring/)

~~~
kenhwang
Ah, unfortunate but it happens. Subtle jab by the video editor to start the
video with a Taycan flying by.

